# Commercial Grade LEDs



## HoLeeFuk (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi HRMC,

Do you have any idea how many lumens the current light produces? What's the price range you're trying to stay in? 

I can tell you all LED's are not made equal, even if the listing says "660 watt equivalent" typically the LED's have to be high enough powered. Especially stuff on ebay. 

Your best bet is to go for 150w-200w LED flood lights which will probably either have 1-2 big LED chip(s) or smaller 2835 LED chips inside.


----------

